# Thinking of buying a house but need to factor in renovation costs



## Sinto99 (9 May 2012)

Hi,

We are first time buyers and are looking at a house in North Co Dublin but it needs a bit of work and were looking for an idea of prices for the main works we would need doing


A extension of approx 60sq ft to the back of the house with a single pitch roof and 2 velux windows
Full refurb of a 6' 5" x 6' bathroom (this will include fitting a new bath as there is none in the house so will probably need a good bit of pipework)
Knocking a wall and putting in a set of internal double doors
Converting from oil to gas for heating and cooking
Put in a new kitchen 19' x 9' (I know this depends on spec but say a decent quality kitchen from Cash & Carry kitchen or something similar)
The house needs other work such as repainting, new interior doors, new skirting boards etc but not too worried about that yet

Sorry if I have been a bit vague but just trying to see how much it might cost so we could see if it worth taking it to the next stage

Any help appreciated and thanks in advance


----------



## nediaaa (9 May 2012)

could be tricky getting a 'decent quality' kitchen from cash and carry kitchens.


----------



## Bronte (15 May 2012)

It's very hard to get a mortgage where property needs major renovation, unless you have that money.  

Ideally you should get a couple of builders to give you an idea of how much it would cost.


----------



## Sinto99 (16 May 2012)

Hi,

Having spoke to friends/family and doing a little internet research here is what I estimate things to cost:

1. 7sq M Extension: €10,000
2. Bathroom Refit: €4,000
3. Convert oil to gas: €6,000
4. New kitchen: €10,000

I havnt had a builder in to give a proper quote yet but do you think these are fair estimations?

Spoke to my bank and he said they could fund up to 75% of renovation costs but it would depend on the quote from the builder but Im not sure if this would include stuff like the bathroom refurb and gas installation.

My next move is to get an engineer to look at the house and then if that doesnt throw up anything I will get a builder in for a quote and then work out what to offer for the house


----------



## lowCO2design (16 May 2012)

its just no that simple, I have just had a quote in for a job i specified for an (8msq extension, replace existing lean-too roof approx 10msq, knocking open kitchen and living room walls to make large open plan space, new kitchen tiling, steel work etc) quotes are at close to 60g


----------



## Docarch (16 May 2012)

Phehhh....at least I'm not the only who gets those sort of quotes!  

The devil is in the detail.


----------

